# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  It Is Possibe

## KevinS

It Is Possible to buy too much at the bakery here.  Maybe I did, maybe I didnt. 

There was no line at 06:15, but there will be a long one, full with workers, at 06:30.

I have a relationship with the lovely saleswoman.  Its easy.  She suggests, and I buy everything in sight, 😂.

I have a Quiche Lorraine, I have Croissants, I have Pain au Chocolate, I have Sandwich Jambon Fromage. She must be off her game - I have no Beignets (Munchkins for those from MA).  

Those sandwiches may be the score of the day.  As it usually happens on St Barth, weve been eating way too much,  Time to dial back.  The sandwiches, as good as they are, are, shall we say, a bit skimpy.  We have grocery ham, we have Emmenthal, and we have really good mustard.    I see a villa meal!

----------


## amyb

I think you have solved an issue and saved the day! MIGHTY..KEV!

----------


## davesmom

"I have a relationship with the lovely saleswoman. It’s easy. She suggests, and I buy everything in sight, ."

Note to Kevin..stay out of Cartier unless you bring your wife; I am sure she will be able to take that burden on... ..on second thought, bring her home the whole store!

----------


## Eve

I’m about to explode

----------


## davesmom

> I’m about to explode



I do hope you understand that I joke around a lot with words..but I do not joke around about baked goods.,those are precious works of edible art

----------


## KevinS

Fortunately, Cartier is closed for renovations.

----------


## davesmom

> Fortunately, Cartier is closed for renovations.



DD undoubtedly will thank you for that info..guess I will have to indulge with pastries!  Great second prize, however :Star:

----------


## Rosemary

> DD undoubtedly will thank you for that info..guess I will have to indulge with pastries!  Great second prize, however



I imagine they will open for the holidays?  Stay strong, Mom!

----------


## Happycamper

_"I have a Quiche Lorraine, I have Croissants, I have Pain au Chocolate, I have Sandwich Jambon Fromage."_

That is verbatim my standing order.

----------


## davesmom

> I imagine they will open for the holidays?  Stay strong, Mom!



Ha, ha, that is a hope..but there is plenty on the island to keep us busy!!  I am looking forward to seeing the Christmas decorations as it is a new time to be there for us.  Only 4 days to go!!  So excited!

----------


## cec1

> Ha, ha, that is a hope..but there is plenty on the island to keep us busy!!  I am looking forward to seeing the Christmas decorations as it is a new time to be there for us.  Only 4 days to go!!  So excited!



You’ll love it . . . very cheerful & festive! Have fun!

----------


## KevinS

> _"I have a Quiche Lorraine, I have Croissants, I have Pain au Chocolate, I have Sandwich Jambon Fromage."_
> 
> That is verbatim my standing order.



i forgot to mention the two chocolate crêpes.  They were a surprise to me.

----------


## KevinS

> I am looking forward to seeing the Christmas decorations as it is a new time to be there for us.



You have many to see.  The Christmas decoration now extend from the Hôtel de Ville in Gustavia, all of the way through Lorient.  The style changes along the way.

Reminder: The best source for Veuve Clicquot is now La Cave du Port Franc in Public, the new Distributor.   They also have a new soon-to-open storefront in Gustavia, in the former Lacoste location, between BNP Paribas and La Cantina.

----------


## amyb

The decorations along the route and hanging from poles are sparkly and lively in red and silver.. You get to see then often as you circle and circle looking for a parking space.

----------


## davesmom

> You have many to see.  The Christmas decoration now extend from the Hôtel de Ville in Gustavia, all of the way through Lorient.  The style changes along the way.
> 
> Reminder: The best source for Veuve Clicquot is now La Cave du Port Franc in Public, the new Distributor.   They also have a new soon-to-open storefront in Gustavia, in the former Lacoste location, between BNP Paribas and La Cantina.



Thank you for the reminder!  I was hoping maybe La Cave would be open near La Cantina (we had a delicious lunch there last time..right up DD's alley) but maybe not yet. I am sure the island will be very dressed up for the holidays and we look forward to seeing it :Big Grin: !  Hope you had an amazing birthday!

----------

